# Hi Everyone. TT Duo



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi
We have just joined the forum. We are Dave & Sue from the UK. We have an Audi TT 3.2 Auto with paddle shift and an 
Audi TT 1.8 225bhp. Love them both. Would love to hear from anyone organising meet ups, rallys etc.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum two Audi's double the cost's for modding :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , two tt's , nice 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum 

Where in the UK are you? there are loads of local events, just keep an eye on the Events section


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

